# After all the chaos...here's hoping for my boy Walter Grey



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww I am sorry to see this news. Fingers and paws crossed here.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Walter Grey! Hugs to you twyla and healing thoughts for W.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That’s too bad Twyla. Poor Walter.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Walter Gray. I'm so sorry he is having such a bad time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Walter, I sure hope this latest attempt brings him lasting relief and to you, peace of mind! You are the best pet Mama! You go the extra mile with all the love and compassion that is possible! 
:hug:









XXXXXXXXXXHUGSXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Me & Molly


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor Walter, he hasn’t been very lucky lately.

When I saw the picture, I immediately thought he looked very unhappy and uncomfortable. Funny you say he looks relaxed. Maybe you’ve seen him in so much pain that this looks comfortable in comparison ?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

All good thoughts and paws crossed for you here - be well, Walter.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wishing comfort and relief for you and Walter.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Twyla I am sorry for Walter Grey. I have heard that pancreatitis in cats is on going and will be create problems thru pout their life. Hopefully it sounds like your vet is a good one and will find the combination that works for Walter. My friends is a big cat person..she took in her dads cat when he passed, it was diabetic.. she has been treating this cat for 8 years and suddenly it has gone into remission. I can hardly believe it. But unfortunately he is now quite old and is having many other health issues. She can hardly get him to eat anymore so she is cooking for him with hopes. I hope Walter remains feeling well.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Here's hope and prayers to Walter and a big hug for you.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Walter is being very sweet and affectionate, which is not like him. I am usually treated like a lackey only appreciated for my opposable thumbs :wink:

I talked to my vet we will continue to give Walter the corticosteroids every three days and carefully watch Walter in the meantime.

This was Walter right after he bit me in the head wide eyed and distressed and not only at the vet. 







This is Walter today happily waiting for his dinner, looking pretty freaking pleased with himself








I wanted a cat so bad when I got Walter. I wanted to rescue an older cat. The poor cat had been at the shelter for almost a year when I brought him home, he has had a tough shake in life, he was a abandoned because his owners got divorced, he contracted ring worm was in isolation for months undergoing treatment. Walter was diagnosed with megacolon two years ago it is just not fair he continues to have such painful troubles. 


I will continue to do my best by Walter no matter, keep my big guy in your thoughts, please send good thoughts that he can stay the course


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That was so kind of you to rescue Walter. Older cats were the hardest to place at the pet shelter where I used to volunteer. The kittens went quickly, but not the cats. No one wanted a rabbit. I will keep sending good thoughts for him to continue to look satisfied.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you Mfmst, I have adopted all my kitties, most of them were adults. I've even adopted some truly ancient kitties. I've had cats with medical issues before, I usually was able with my vet's help able to be them sorted out, I just hate to see my boy in such pain.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Continued good thoughts . Two of my cats are rescues. One "lucky Conrad" was found near a bayou, someone told my daughter there were several kittens back there. It was behind place she was working, so off she goes and found only one. I am guessing alligators were present in the area. He was not more than two weeks old, I hand fed him with a eye dropper or my finger. He is a big boy now. I will have to take a picture. Then we have Gracie, we got her from the shelter after my daughter had some issues and thought it would be a good companion for her. Lucky became boded to me. Then a friend who I previously purchased a persian cat from was going our of business and gave me Penelope. She is a very small cat, maybe 6 lbs, We lost her "cousin" a few years back to renal failure, his name was Harley. I think Penny is not the healthiest cat but holds her own.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My SIL’s cat showed up at their back door as a kitten during a terrible storm. Of course, they took him in. He is a beautiful all grey male and whenever Walter Grey is mentioned, I think of Max. He mewed at the right door.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Another few days has passed by and Walter is still doing well, he is back to his old self. I do hope it lasts for him,


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm glad to hear that Walter Gray is doing better. He's had a rough go of it, and I'm sure you have, too. Hang in there!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you Johanna, all I can do is hang in there at this point


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So glad Walter is feeling better! Fingers crossed he gets to stay that way.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I do hope this return to 'his' normal lasts Walter for a long, long, time! You deserve it too!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walter is back on full force, he loves to lay on me in front of the portable heater, I just can't pet him or touch him before he starts thwacking his tail in annoyance. 
That's my boy back swatting me.
He's a turd but he's my big old turd.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am glad Sir Walter is remaining well! I know that tail thumping, mine will do that when we trim nails or brush them out. LOL Yowling usually follows.


----------

